# For all u 3 under shooters out there, lets talk anchor points



## erictetterton (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been shooting recurves for a while now and still can't seem to find a solid anchor point. Can u guys help me out?? Tell me what u do?


----------



## AKmud (Nov 2, 2008)

Tip of my middle finger touches the corner of my mouth and the cock feather just touches the tip of my nose. If I miss one of these two points, my shooting goes haywire.


----------



## erictetterton (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok sounds like a great and reliable technique! I'll give that one a try and see how I like it! Keep the techniques coming fellow traditional archery talkers!!!!


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I anchor with the arrow nock at the corner of my mouth.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

erictetterton:

While experimenting with the 3-under release be aware that in addition to how/where you anchor, thumb position/placement and distribution of string pressure on each finger can lead to an anchor that just does not feel solid and also how clean you release the string.

Stay at it, you will get it pinned down.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Forefinger tip in corner of mouth (actually on first tooth in front of commisures of the lip- don't laugh while aiming), top of forefinger to third joint snug under zygomatic arch.

Thumb relaxed downwards, into the position it would be in with it enclosed in a fist, snug under jaw bone leaving the web of the thumb on/under the angle of the jaw.

Used with a deep hook. String in between first and second joints.

Hand fits sweetly and comfortably into face.

Finger tip and web locate anchor horizontally and forefinger and thumb locate anchor vertically. Use hard bone anchor points, not soft tissue locations.

Consider selecting an anchor that allows the string blur to be included in the sight picture. Will help with windage.

Examples:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

All but one of the shooters in the pics appear to be "stringwalkers." Stringwalking differs in certain aspects vs. _just_ a repeated 3-under anchor and aiming method.


----------



## erictetterton (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. I chose to go with the cock vane touching the tip of my nose and my middle finger touching the corner of my mouth. Now I've got to practice it some more


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

A soft tissue corner of mouth anchor isn't the best choice for repeatable form.

I switched to Recurve 3 under last Autumn, started off gunbarreling the arrow right under the eye, great for short range accuracy but found the anchor uncomfortable and inconsistent. 

I've now found an Anchor thats solid bone, repeatable and comfortable, top index finger in cheekbone and groove thumb on jaw bone. the arrow is now obviously lower which made aiming harder but I'm so much more consistent and over the last 6 months my groups are now as tight as they were when I had arrow right under my eye, just that I dont have any flyers because Anchor is solid bone on bone.


----------



## erictetterton (Jan 22, 2011)

The cheekbone u are referring to is the pointy bone below the eye socket correct?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i use my cheek bone. still working on my form though.


----------



## Daidohead (Dec 21, 2010)

Thumb knuckle on my cheekbone.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

There is more to an anchor than just a point on the face, don't forget to use your back as an anchor. Many call it bone on bone, I prefer to think about squeezing my mid back muscles together, means less hand tension. Also less prone to improper alignment, helps to keep the elbow behind the arrow.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

erictetterton said:


> The cheekbone u are referring to is the pointy bone below the eye socket correct?


Yes, I found combined with the Thumb along lower Jaw line made it quick/easy to find and could focus on more important things like Aiming\Expansion, One problen I found with the under eye anchor was that I would sometime draw too strong into my Anchor and turn my head away, this put my nose in the firing line of the string, went though a first few months with a bloody nose.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

WindWalker said:


> All but one of the shooters in the pics appear to be "stringwalkers." Stringwalking differs in certain aspects vs. _just_ a repeated 3-under anchor and aiming method.


Yup, and I SW too, for my sins. I'm curious about your comment as I SW all the way up the string depending on distance so I'll be holding just at the nock at 50m. How does doing that all the time influence the choice of anchor position? Thanks.


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Middle finger to eye tooth, thumb knuckle in my ear and tip of nose on fletching for me, but always tweaking and working on something so may change.


----------



## erictetterton (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like there's a million different ways to anchor out there. The corner of the mouth and fletching to the nose is very comfortable to me right now, but from what u guys r saying its not a reliable anchor because its soft tissue.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

The fletch to the tip of the nose will help some but the skin at the corner of the mouth stretches and can vary your draw length by quite a bit. Having said that I draw to the corner of my mouth, fletch touches just under my nose and thumb knuckle on the underside of my bottom jawbone right at the intersection of "the hump". There are a million ways to anchor. Some more consistent and repeatable than others but no "one" anchor is the right anchor for everyone.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _I'm curious about your comment as I SW all the way up the string depending on distance _


Just an alert should "erictetterton" attempt to _*mimic *_the shooters in the pics, especially the various finger locations on the strings.

As someone who is trying to pin down a standard 3-under release, not string or face walk... I assume....., "erictetterton" was simply being alerted that his fingers should consistently be positioned just below the arrow nock, and as several have indicated, and I concur/use, his hand should be positioned on his face as to enable a solid anchor. Additionally, as "erictetterton" has indicated, he apparently is using a standard size fletch and is using the fletch contact as an anchor point, a common method. With the fletch/vanes as being used by the shooters in the pics and certain anchors being used, fletch contact is not obtainable.

Additionally, as a "stringwalker" you then know that some individuals (stringwalkers) *do* commonly use various facial anchor points relative to certain distances they are shooting. 

Just an alert!
.................................................................


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

For those who might be confused, 3-under and touching the nock _is_ a stringwalking position.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

_For those who might be confused, 3-under and touching the nock is a stringwalking position._

How so? 

I assume you do know that the primary purpose of "stringwalking" is to be able to always use the same aiming point on the target at various distances by changing the location of your fingers on the string....and by some, also their anchor point; whereas your typical 3-under shooter uses the gap method, split vision, or instinctive...just as split-finger shooters do.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's "*a*" stringwalking position (for a specific distance), not "*the*" stringwalking position.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

> I assume you do know that the primary purpose of "stringwalking" is to be able to always use the same aiming point on the target at various distances by changing the location of your fingers on the string


No, its purpose is to always use the *same anchor point* at various distances but to move the aiming point by moving the fingers on the string - ergo, called _stringwalking_.



> ....and by some, also their anchor point;


No, that's _facewalking_. Here, you *don't* move the fingers on the string but do move the anchor point.

It makes a difference in the discussion on stringwalking. Some may mix, but that is not stringwalking. That's a blend of facewalking AND stringwalking.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

WindWalker said:


> Just an alert should "erictetterton" attempt to _*mimic *_the shooters in the pics, especially the various finger locations on the strings.


That explains things. (Of course, as a SWer, I would say he should try.............but only when it is understood what is being done and why). It sounded to me as if there was a suggestion of needing to have a different type of anchor for non-SWing. I couldn't understand that. Thanks for the answer.



> With the fletch/vanes as being used by the shooters in the pics and certain anchors being used, fletch contact is not obtainable.


Contact of nose and nock, at certain crawls can be used instead, as circumstances suit.



> Additionally, as a "stringwalker" you then know that some individuals (stringwalkers) *do* commonly use various facial anchor points relative to certain distances they are shooting.


Certainly if it suits, especially with a lower poundage bow starting off a lower anchor will add distance and that distance be refined by SWing.




Sanford said:


> For those who might be confused, 3-under and touching the nock _is_ a stringwalking position.


It would be at my point on distance.



Sanford said:


> No, its purpose is to always use the *same anchor point* at various distances but to move the aiming point by moving the fingers on the string - ergo, called _stringwalking_.


Ideally, yes. If your PO allows you your max range shot then there is no need to change anchor.




> Some may mix, but that is not stringwalking. That's a blend of facewalking AND stringwalking.


Technically indisputable, but we're getting a little semantic and probably a little Off Topic.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Sandy:

When a "string walker" finger-walks the string to the split-finger position, is the split-finger release now a string-walking method of release?


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

WindWalker said:


> Sandy:
> 
> When a "string walker" finger-walks the string to the split-finger position, is the split-finger release now a string-walking method of release?


I've been known to release with a 3-under grip on the string and also with a split-finger grip on the string. Neither string grip position causes me to change-up my anchor. I've never considered the two grip positions a "walk" on the string; although, in effect, it is. 

I do regularly anchor under-chin for one style shooting and side-of-face for another. Neither anchor position causes me to change how I grip the string. I've never considered the two anchor positions as a "walk" of my anchor; although, in effect, it is.

If I were to move positions of either based on distance changes rather than shooting style changes, I might call that "walking". 

I hope this helps.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Sandy:

It obviously comes down to an individual perspective.

My simple take is that if the individual learned to shoot best with an anchor on top of his/her head and his/her fingers (draw) positioned half-way down the length of the string, and both always remains the same, it is neither string-walking nor face-walking; just a very odd anchor.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I also use cock feather on the tip of my nose. I don't worry much about any other anchor point other than solid contact with the face. What you have to overcome is leaning your head forward to reach the feather once you begin to begin to get tired. if your head position is consistent and your bow arm is consistent and your arrows are fletched well, this method will work for you.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

index finger corner of the mouth, buy a clicker i had tp like you wouldnt belive, I couldnt hit water if i fell out of a boat, so i switched from shooting right-handed to left handed and shoot much better


----------



## erictetterton (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks eldermike. I will use that form because it is most comfortable to me


----------



## OldGeezer1948 (Dec 13, 2010)

I use my index finger in the corner of my mouth but that is just a starting point. My shield feathers are 2 up and one down and 1/8" further up the shaft than standard. Once I reach anchor I keep pulling till the cock feather hits my nose and I release...PR


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

3 under second finger in the corner of mouth,first finger on cheek bone lean my head forward untill the string touches my eyebrow. It works well for me


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

go to finger shooting forum look up (what do your tabs look like) look at Boyd's anchor point a little higher than what I am but I don't think it gets any more solid than that


----------

